# SLR camera - suggestions for HDR shooting



## Animaphic (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi there, I was wondering if I could get some advice on which camera to  buy to shoot HDRI's. I would prefer to get a Canon SLR as a lot of my  friends also have Canon's, so I can borrow all their sexy lens' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need a camera that can do automatic bracketed f-stops of -4, to +4 (5  shots - as far as I know, open to correction on this though)

At the moment I could afford to get the 550d, would this do or would I  have to call the bank manager to see if he can help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 9, 2010)

I think your answer is here HDR Camera | Great Reviews and Recommendations


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

lol @ automatic bracketed f-stops


----------

